# Newby here - Want to see endro, what to ask?



## wendynu (Oct 15, 2011)

I posted yesterday on the Hashimoto's area and a person there wrote it sounds like I'm hyperthyroid. I want to see an endo now. What is a good way to approach this doctor I've never met? I'm 51. Should I take my son who is quite verbal, 29 and very helpful (I'm a single parent)? I'm not always very good at explaining my symptoms. I also have fibromyalgia and have been having symptoms like racing heart, tremor, nausea, very irritable, feelng like I'm going to pass out, eyes water all the time, heart palps, get very hot, insomnia, kinda hard to breath, etc. It seems when I stay away from certain things with iodine and away from soy (guess that has iodine) and nuts, I feel better. I pretty much feel anxious 98 percent of the time. I was recently tested by my regular doc for possibly free T3 and T4, but don't have those results with me. They said those results were "normal" but he'd refer me to an endo. So, I'm planning on going. My symptoms seem to be getting worse. A few years ago, my TSH was .52, which they say wad in the low end of normal. I don't know what all this means. I just know I'm tired of feeling soooooo horrible all the time. Can fibro and hyper thyroid /Hashimoto's/Graves disease be in the same body? I hurt all the time. Is that part of this? Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Do people with Grave's do worse eating certain foods?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wendynu said:


> I posted yesterday on the Hashimoto's area and a person there wrote it sounds like I'm hyperthyroid. I want to see an endo now. What is a good way to approach this doctor I've never met? I'm 51. Should I take my son who is quite verbal, 29 and very helpful (I'm a single parent)? I'm not always very good at explaining my symptoms. I also have fibromyalgia and have been having symptoms like racing heart, tremor, nausea, very irritable, feelng like I'm going to pass out, eyes water all the time, heart palps, get very hot, insomnia, kinda hard to breath, etc. It seems when I stay away from certain things with iodine and away from soy (guess that has iodine) and nuts, I feel better. I pretty much feel anxious 98 percent of the time. I was recently tested by my regular doc for possibly free T3 and T4, but don't have those results with me. They said those results were "normal" but he'd refer me to an endo. So, I'm planning on going. My symptoms seem to be getting worse. A few years ago, my TSH was .52, which they say wad in the low end of normal. I don't know what all this means. I just know I'm tired of feeling soooooo horrible all the time. Can fibro and hyper thyroid /Hashimoto's/Graves disease be in the same body? I hurt all the time. Is that part of this? Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Do people with Grave's do worse eating certain foods?


Certain foods and meds greatly affect the Graves' patient. Anything w/iodine and any med that is adrenergic.

When do you see the endo?

Did I give you this?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html


----------



## wendynu (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes, Andros, you were the one to reply. And someone else did too. I don't have an appointment yet, but I'm going to get the ball rolling tomorrow!! It would be so great to get a solution to this problem. I appreciate all your suggestions.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wendynu said:


> Yes, Andros, you were the one to reply. And someone else did too. I don't have an appointment yet, but I'm going to get the ball rolling tomorrow!! It would be so great to get a solution to this problem. I appreciate all your suggestions.


We will remain concerned and hope to hear from you soon. Hyperthyroid is nothing to put on the back burner.


----------



## wendynu (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for your encouragement! I don't feel alone anymore. I've talked to at least three or four medical professionals, but not an endo, who have all said, "That's just the way your body is." Arg. I'll keep you posted. My biggest fear is they'll say, "We can't find anything wrong with you on the tests" and then I'll have to live in the problem some more and not in the solution. I just want to find out what's wrong! Again, thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wendynu said:


> I posted yesterday on the Hashimoto's area and a person there wrote it sounds like I'm hyperthyroid. I want to see an endo now. What is a good way to approach this doctor I've never met? I'm 51. Should I take my son who is quite verbal, 29 and very helpful (I'm a single parent)? I'm not always very good at explaining my symptoms. I also have fibromyalgia and have been having symptoms like racing heart, tremor, nausea, very irritable, feelng like I'm going to pass out, eyes water all the time, heart palps, get very hot, insomnia, kinda hard to breath, etc. It seems when I stay away from certain things with iodine and away from soy (guess that has iodine) and nuts, I feel better. I pretty much feel anxious 98 percent of the time. I was recently tested by my regular doc for possibly free T3 and T4, but don't have those results with me. They said those results were "normal" but he'd refer me to an endo. So, I'm planning on going. My symptoms seem to be getting worse. A few years ago, my TSH was .52, which they say wad in the low end of normal. I don't know what all this means. I just know I'm tired of feeling soooooo horrible all the time. Can fibro and hyper thyroid /Hashimoto's/Graves disease be in the same body? I hurt all the time. Is that part of this? Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Do people with Grave's do worse eating certain foods?


When and if you get any results that are recent, we will appreciate seeing them with the ranges intact. Different labs use different ranges.


----------



## ctob (Sep 20, 2011)

Wendy I would definitely take your son with you. You need all the support you can get and the two of you can compare notes later. In your anxious state you might not be so good to drive either. I am 52 and just getting going myself on treatment and very much appreciate company with me when I go. I've read we don't remember everything the doctor says anyway so it will be helpful to have him along. If he is very vocal he may think about questions you forget to ask. When I went on my very first visit two weeks ago first thing in the morning I felt lethargic and out of it because of my sleeping problem or lack of sleep. It was good to have boyfriend along so I could ask him questions later. Good luck.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

You should definitely take your son! He can be support for you, and just as important, he can be another set of ears. As ctob mentioned, we tend not to remember everything the doctor says, so having another listener in the room is always helpful. Take notes, too.

Best wishes!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome to the journey....I took my husband every time. He was willing but it is nice to have two sets of ears listening to what is being discussed. Plus, he complimented me on my knowledge when speaking with the doctors... all that info was learned here. And, it was correct. Always get paper copies of your lab results and visit reports.


----------



## wendynu (Oct 15, 2011)

I made an appointment with an endo for Nov. 1. Hope I get some answers! Just thought I'd keep you posted. Wendy


----------



## wendynu (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I got my results for Free t3, Free t4 and TSH back and they said they were normal, but I left the results at work and will post those maybe later tonight. They said they were in the "normal" range and I asked them to give me what was the normal range too. I will post those later when I bring them home! I'm still going to see an endo. Don't they do more in-depth testing than those tests?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wendynu said:


> Thanks everyone! I got my results for Free t3, Free t4 and TSH back and they said they were normal, but I left the results at work and will post those maybe later tonight. They said they were in the "normal" range and I asked them to give me what was the normal range too. I will post those later when I bring them home! I'm still going to see an endo. Don't they do more in-depth testing than those tests?


Good to hear from you and I hope you can share results and the ranges with us. I will be looking forward to it.

Hopefully the endo will do more testing and here is a nice saucy list for you!

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Have a great weekend; talk to you soon!


----------



## Butterfly2004 (May 23, 2011)

I created a check list - 
My daughter gave me a heart rate (workout watch) to monitor
I fill it out a day or two before my doctor's appointment and get input from my husband and daughter. (helps keep the real and imagined straight)

Then I bring this in to my doctor's appointment - ADD at the bottom any questions I have - it has really helped me.

The following is a checklist of symptoms:

____ Elevated pulse and blood pressure
____ Anxiety, nervous energy, tremors, feeling jittery 
____ Shaking hands, tremors
____ Feeling irritable, overemotional, aggressive, easily startled, or erratic
____ Difficult concentrating, mind is always racing, can't shut off thoughts
____ Difficulty sleeping, insomnia
____ Fatigue, exhaustion
____ Perspiring, feeling overheated, especially when others are cold
_____ Diarrhea or loose bowels
____ Heart palpitations, feeling like heart is skipping a beat, or racing
____ Depression
___ Weight loss with no change to diet/exercise, or sometimes, paradoxically, weight gain
____ Increase in food intake, with no weight gain
_____ Craving and/or eating more carbohydrates (bread, rice, pasta, sweets, fruits, sugary foods, etc.)
______ Unusual hunger pangs
____ Excessive thirst
_____ Loss of appetite
______ Diarrhea, or frequent bowel movements
______ Hair loss
______ Changes to menstrual period (lighter, less frequent)
______ Enlarged, sensitive or tender neck 
_____ Dizziness, breathlessness
______ Achy or weak muscles and joints
_____ Eyes are enlarging or looking "bug-eyed"
_____ Dry, gritty, irritated, red eyes
_____ Headache in eye area, pain behind the eyes


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Butterfly2004 said:


> I created a check list -
> My daughter gave me a heart rate (workout watch) to monitor
> I fill it out a day or two before my doctor's appointment and get input from my husband and daughter. (helps keep the real and imagined straight)
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing; this is really nice!


----------



## Butterfly2004 (May 23, 2011)

I also get copies of all my bloodwork - since the thyroid storm - I go over 2 weeks for testing.

the normal ranges as suggested in my tests (Canadian) 
sTSH 0.35 - 5.00 mIU/L
FT4 12- 22 pmol/L
FT3 2.6 - 5.7 pmol/L
T3 1.0 - 2.7 nmol/L

My actual readings in June
Were at 
0.18 sTSH
23 FT4

Since then - I my most recent results (med's and treatments have occurred)
sTSH = 60.01 (hYPO range)
FT4 - 13
T3 1.1

My Endo says it takes about 26 weeks to level off - although the rate of normalization is different person to person.

In the meantime, my family doctor - checks my IRON levels (for me I tend to run in 3 month cycles where I will at some point be very low and need supplements) 
He also gives me a B12 SHOT about every 3 weeks or as needed to help with the energy levels.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Butterfly2004 said:


> I also get copies of all my bloodwork - since the thyroid storm - I go over 2 weeks for testing.
> 
> the normal ranges as suggested in my tests (Canadian)
> sTSH 0.35 - 5.00 mIU/L
> ...


Holy cats!! What a difference, huh? How are you feeling? Your doc is correct, it takes some time for the body to calm down and level out. Lord have mercy. Your numbers were waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay hyper!


----------



## Butterfly2004 (May 23, 2011)

Might better now - (calmer too)

Yup holy cats 4sure! I now know what a "storm' is! and know it can kill you! I was very lucky.

My surgeon (not the Endo or Family doc) caught me just in time - he is absolutely awesome - sat me in the chair - TOOK PHOTO's - filled out a blood req and immediately off work and under observation. My heart rate was running over 170 bpm and higher. I hadn't slept in over 2 days (which had occurred a least 3-4 times over a 4 week period) I felt like Zena the warrior princess but I was - white as a ghost - eye's the size of saucers. Tremors - you name it. I was also loosing 'days' - couldn't tell if it was Monday, Wednesday or whatever. No concept of time.

Fever, heart palipatations (can't spell) - just all round scary!

My Surgeon - said my work must love me - productivity through the roof but he had to ask me how my co-workers liked working with me at 200 mph... ..
 they wanted me to go home and sleep!


----------



## Butterfly2004 (May 23, 2011)

I learned a few things about how the TSH, t4 and t3's work (by no means the complete scientific understanding level)

the pitulitary gland sends out TSH based on the amount of T4 it can see. The T4 is the major thyroid hormone. which gets converted to T3 (mainly is T4 LESS THE IODINE component) in areas like the liver and other tissues (brain). Where the TSH level is low - it is because the T4 level it sees is not low enough to trigger production. T3 tells the doctor's how "hyperthyroid" the condition might be. Like a little factory.

The t4 is needed to keep all the organs and cell's in each of them working right. Everything from energy (warmth) to the functioning ability of the brain, muscles and heart.etc

Pretty important stuff - although I never considered it - until I got sick.


----------



## wendynu (Oct 15, 2011)

I have many of the hyper symptoms but if I don't eat anything with any iodine in it, I get really, really cold and fall asleep, like I did tonight. If I eat anything, like a piece of salmon or more than one granule of iodized salt, I get hyper and hot and hurt all over. This sound familiar to anyone? I changed my appointment with the endo from Nov. 1 to around Nov. 8. Had a scheduling conflict. Will keep you posted! I appreciate the list of symptoms.


----------



## wendynu (Oct 15, 2011)

Andros: My TSH, Free T3 and Free T4 levels are with the lab ranges:

TSH .57 (.35 to 4.95)
Free T3 2.8 (1.7 to 3.7)
Free T4 1.08 (.71 to 1.85)

They said those were all in the normal range. If I'm on the low end with the TSH, what does that mean? Am I closer to being hyperthyroid or hypo? I know I get insanely hyper if I eat one granule of iodized salt. I see the endo on Monday. I don't want one more doctor just telling me, "That's just the way your body is" and not finding out WHY.

I told you a while back I'd post my numbers. I'm the one who started this thread. Because of my symptoms, my regular doc thought it would be a good idea to see an endo (at my suggestion).

I will write down your test suggestions to bring along. Thanks for any input you can give me!

Is it possible to be hyper and still have normal results on those three tests I mentioned above?

Wendy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wendynu said:


> Andros: My TSH, Free T3 and Free T4 levels are with the lab ranges:
> 
> TSH .57 (.35 to 4.95)
> Free T3 2.8 (1.7 to 3.7)
> ...


The binding and blocking antibodies are making your numbers come in in normal range. The antibodies are what is making you feel the way you do.

Please get this test.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Thank you for the lab results and the ranges!! I am almost positive you are hyperthyroid.


----------



## wendynu (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks, Andros. I would really like to find out what's wrong with me! So, I should make sure the doc gets the antibodies test? Is that what it's called?
Appreciate your input and thoughts, as always!
Wendy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wendynu said:


> Thanks, Andros. I would really like to find out what's wrong with me! So, I should make sure the doc gets the antibodies test? Is that what it's called?
> Appreciate your input and thoughts, as always!
> Wendy


It is actually an immunoglobulin test. Please read the link! Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin


----------



## wendynu (Oct 15, 2011)

Andros: Thanks for your response. I tried the link and it took me to an image that said "Fall Hugs." Was that the correct link? My appointment is tomorrow!
Wendy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wendynu said:


> Andros: Thanks for your response. I tried the link and it took me to an image that said "Fall Hugs." Was that the correct link? My appointment is tomorrow!
> Wendy


Now that is strange!!

http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html


----------



## AZgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

Having your TSH at the lower end of the range is more the likeyhood of hyPER, but your FT3 and FT4 are all in good range... so it doesnt look like hyper to me.. did they do any antibody testing? is graves in the family?


----------

